
XChat and HexChat: When distributions get it wrong - dralley
https://tingping.github.io/2018/03/02/when-distros-get-it-wrong.html
======
geezerjay
I really don't see the point of this rant. So, Debian distributes XChat and
one of Debian's maintainers even contributes his time and expertise to patch
XChat, and someone who forked XChat some years ago is pissed about it. What's
the point of all of this? Yeah, Debian is great and this is just a small
reminder of the awesome work Debian does to maintain the software they
distribute. Why is this suddenly wrong?

~~~
Doxin
IIRC there's some animosity due to the fact that windows builds for xchat
aren't (or weren't, I'm not exactly up to date on this) available for free.

In any case hexchat is available as package for debian as well, so I don't
much see the problem.

------
pzone
Wow, I didn't realize a maintainer could get something into Debian with so
little oversight.

~~~
geezerjay
Where do you see any lack of oversight? XChat is a well-established
application that exists for over a decade, and a maintainer is even
contributing his time to keep it up-to-date. That's what I expect of Debian,
and what makes Debian so awesome.

The only take from this blog entry is that the maintainer of a rival project
appears to be miffed that one of the main linux distros isn't keen in killing
off his rival.

